# Judge my goatie:)



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

If you were my judge what would you think of him?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is a bit weak in the pasterns, I would like to see more length.

How old is he and is he a buck or whether?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well......I used to be a dairy judge.....

Cons:
Tad weak in the pasturns
Little weak in the chine
Would like more body lenth
Would like a longer neck
Steeper rump than I would like
Not much brisket, and what he does have does not appear to blend well into the neck.
Not heavey boned for his breed.
Not much muscle tone

Pros:
He appears to have a fair amount of width
Good rear leg set
Strong shoulders


I would like to see him show clipped, and him on level ground and set. That would make him look better
How old is he? Buck or wether?


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

He was two months in that pic ill he another one tonight


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Sorry I meant get ... And he is four months now


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

He is also a weather


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Well......I used to be a dairy judge.....
> 
> Cons:
> Tad weak in the pasturns
> ...


I agree with most of that. Would also say he's a little short hipped. He's pretty well balanced for his small frame and has a it of look to him.

Question to little bits....why do dairy judges always want heavy briskets in goats? In the wether Goat and wether sheep world, we want them clean fronted with their neck coming straight up out of the shoulders. Pulled apart in their skeleton, but not heavy in the brisket.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

I have new pics


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

BCG said:


> I agree with most of that. Would also say he's a little short hipped. He's pretty well balanced for his small frame and has a it of look to him.
> 
> Question to little bits....why do dairy judges always want heavy briskets in goats? In the wether Goat and wether sheep world, we want them clean fronted with their neck coming straight up out of the shoulders. Pulled apart in their skeleton, but not heavy in the brisket.


We don't look for "heavy" briskets, but Moderate. Dairy does should have a deep and wide chest floor with a moderate brisket. Even dairy does are supposed to have power in the front end assembly.
Now a different judge may like more brisket, but I like them to be moderate/more heavy and powerful. I don't like to see no brisket.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> We don't look for "heavy" briskets, but Moderate. Dairy does should have a deep and wide chest floor with a moderate brisket. Even dairy does are supposed to have power in the front end assembly.
> Now a different judge may like more brisket, but I like them to be moderate/more heavy and powerful. I don't like to see no brisket.


Ok...but why? Just confused on what purpose a moderate or heavy brisket serves. It serves no purpose in a meat animal.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

BCG said:


> Ok...but why? Just confused on what purpose a moderate or heavy brisket serves. It serves no purpose in a meat animal.


It is of my knowledge that a brisket is a cut of meat. So then, isn't a larger, more spacious brisket a plus? Just like a deeper twist, a longer loin, or a bigger rack?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Exactly, for a animal you eat, they don't need to have all the necessities as a breeding stock animal.

For strength I think the Dairy breeds excel in long bone patterns. Dairy breeds are longer and taller than in past years and the mammary systems have become truly great. Although in the quest for those fabulous udders and tall goats, in some instances front ends and width have taken a back slide. A goat's front legs and shoulders shouldn't be growing straight out of its neck! The side effects of this I've noticed is a narrow animal, no width in the chest floor and front legs that turn left and right. A dairy goat needs depth of brisket and width; she needs a comfortable place to store her heart and lungs, important organs to help sustain many freshenings.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Anyone have pros/cons about the pics from yesterday?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh, yes, sorry about that.

Cons:
Hips higher than withers
Steep rump
Weak in the chine
Short neck
Looks a bit weak in the rear pasturns
Needs more muscling and width
Not enough depth
(I still stand the same about the brisket)


Pros:
Fair length but could be longer bodied
Strong front pasturns
Rear and front legs look fine


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks any others?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Pretty tall framed and long bodied. He could use more bone, a leveler hip and more muscle and weight. He looks really green still. A good diet and some exercise would bring him around. What is his feed ration and exercise regimen?


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

He gets walked twice a day now and get two small coffee cans of feed


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

What type of feed? And how much do you think it weighs per feeding? 

The right food makes all the difference. Sweet feeds aren't good for growing kids since they aren't really balanced very well. I prefer a 16% protein pelleted feed with afemale coccidia prevention and ammonium chloride added. These all do a good job at growing.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

It's sweet feed mix with extra protein added its about 13-14 percent protein


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'd get him either another feed or add calf manna. Kids his age need alot of protein and calcium for bone and muscle development.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

K thanks


----------

